# Swedish: att landa in (hos)



## mimosa59

Hello (again...)!
Here's another sentence I don't really understand:
"_En viktig del i planeringsprocessen är att få tankarna att landa in hos medarbetarna_"
Does it mean something like "are relevant to"?
Thank you!


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

Actually I have to admit I'm not quite sure, and I don't think it's a very common expression.
But I _think _it means something like "getting them to accept them".
Let's wait for confirmation though.


----------



## jonquiliser

I never heard that expression so also don't think it's common. But from he context, I would say it means something like letting the co-workers get used to, come to terms with, or adopt the ideas behind the plan. I.e., in the process of planning it's important that the co-workers are involved and make the ideas theirs in some way.


----------



## AndersH

I'll stick my neck out and claim that this is a pure error that proofreading should have cought. The writer probably had in mind the expressions "*sjunka in*" and "*landa*", and made the fatal slip of mixing them up. Lesson learnt: let somebody else proofread before sending stuff to the printing press.


----------



## mimosa59

LOL. Imagine how difficult this is for me to translate this text into French, when some things are not even correct in Swedish! Hopefully my translation will be better...
So what do you think is _meant_ in this sentence?


----------



## AndersH

And I must say that *mimosa59* must be very good indeed on Swedish to be able to spot proofing errors like this subtle one!


----------



## AndersH

"*Sjunka in*" is exactly English "*sink in*" in this context.


----------



## mimosa59

Thank you very much!!


----------



## jonquiliser

It might well be a mere mistake as Anders says - or then it might be creative use of language


----------



## dinji

jonquiliser said:


> It might well be a mere mistake as Anders says - or then it might be creative use of language


I would actually agree with Jonquiliser. It might very well be a deliberate creative use of the language, aiming at the sort of connotations mentioned by him/her in his/her first posting. "Let the issues touch ground among them" would in that case be slightly less profound than "sink in" [in each of them].
But it could of course be just a contamination as well.


----------

